# General Topics > General Discussion & News > Press / News Items >  Toad V Spider

## Andy

Found this and thought i would share it with you.

LiveLeak.com - Pebble Toad vs Toad-eating Tarantula

----------


## Tom

I love that little guy! I am still amazed that it is not injured by that kind of fall. How big do those guys get and are they available in the pet market?

----------


## chubb chubb

that was crazy :Frog Surprise:

----------


## jake96

Amazing video. And cool little frog.

----------


## Kurt

There are some salamanders that do this as well. They grab their tails in their mouths and roll down hills like a wheel.

----------


## Tom

Woah! Thats awesome. What kinds do that?

----------


## Kurt

I don't remember. I will have to research.

----------

